# Speaker Upgrade Questions



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

First, a little background. I recently moved to a new house and am in the process of upgrading speakers. My very long range plan is to do whole home audio but I want to see how the wireless technology shakes out over the next few years before making a decision on how best to go about that. The short term goal is to have a serviceable music/surround system in the basement den without spending a ton of money.

I currently have 2 old pioneer tower speaker (probably from the mid-90s) that I'll use as front L and R. I also have some old pioneer HTiB speakers. I'll probably use 2 of those as surround speakers. I can use one for a center speaker but honestly these speakers are pretty bad. The sub is an old 8 inch pioneer that was part of a HTiB system from a decade ago. I also have the pioneer vsx-1124-k receiver. (My parents' neighbor used to be a Pioneer rep so I got everything from him at wholesale. I'm not tied to Pioneer in the future by any means).

I'm going to eventually upgrade all of the speakers, but it's going to be a bit of a process. Initially, I'd like to upgrade the center channel, the subwoofer, and get a couple of outdoor speakers for the patio. 

Now to the questions:

1) Would I be better off upgrading the center channel now and waiting to upgrade the left and right speakers or just buy an old used pioneer center off ebay or something to use until I'm ready to upgrade all 3 at the same time? Or should I just make do with the center I have from the old HTiB system until I'm ready to upgrade all 3?

2) Any recommendations on center, left, and right speakers that I can get for less than $1,000 for all three?

3) Any subwoofer recommendations that I can get for $300 or less? Room is about 18x13x9.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

I would suggest these for LCR duty under 1k:
http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-loudspeakers/A3rx-c

or 3 of these:http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cmt340m/cmt340m.html

For a new sub under 300 I would go with one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/NXG-POWERED-S.../ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/186-1816157-0334724

There's a review of the NXG here:http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ws/67178-nxg-nx-bas-500-subwoofer-review.html

or, a used Hsu, SVS or Outlaw Audio sub
You should be able to find a used Stf 2 or older PB10 for around 300 somewhere.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

1. My opinion, wait until you can get all three front speakers.

2. Lots but I recommend EMP Tek R56Ci center, R55Ti, left and right. Unfortunately you just missed their Black Friday sale. There are also some great $1k budget speakers from Chane, Infinity, Pioneer, Ascend Acoustics, and many others.

3. No, not really though an HSU STF-2 would be pretty close at about $350. Good subwoofers are usually a bit more. If you really can't stretch your sub budget to $600 or so, well the Dayton Sub-1200 and the BIC F-12 are pretty well reviewed for less than $200.


----------

